# Update On Miss Daisy



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Poor little Daisy had a radiogram taken, as she has been in pain. She is not a biter, and I believe she never was, she was just in pain and giving knee-jerk reactions (nipping) when touched near her rear. Tests showed 4 areas in her spine that are troubled. Two of her disks almost look fused together, the other three are so close together, with no buffer in between. Vet said, she is sure at times Daisy was in excruciating pain. We pumped her up with drugs, and for the first time in weeks, Daisy had a peaceful night’s sleep. We need to get the inflammation down, she will be on Metacam for awhile, and confined to my gated kitchen (away from stairs, my bed, and other dogs wanting to play). 

She is on complete rest, and meds, for a month, then we go back for a blood panel, and check up. She's a good girl, and feeling soooo much better. She walks to me to pick her up. She hasn't done that in weeks, as it was far too painful to be held. So now I pick her up very gently, and she nestles her sweet little head in my neck. So precious. 

I don't believe Daisy has ever known love, just abuse. Bless her for giving us another chance. Thank you Daisy. I love you with all my heart.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:wub::wub::wub:
Bless her little canine soul! Sweet kisses Ms. Daisy.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Deb, that makes me so sad! You are a godsend to these babies! Give Miss Daisy a big Turkey Day kiss from me! I am so glad she is out of pain. If she sleeps with you, she is going to miss that but her well being is so important to get to feeling as well as she can. You and all the babies have a good Thanksgiving!!!:heart:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

And, on this Thanksgiving Day ... I am so grateful for Earth Angel Deb. 

I am also grateful that you, darling Deb, have been the angel to so many fluff babies ... including our precious Miss Daisy. I will always be grateful for the angels on earth like you.

Needless to say, Deb ... you are very, very loved. Please give Daisy kisses and hugs from her Auntie Marie. She will always have a special place in my heart ... just as you do, too.

I hope you are having a lovely Thanksgiving. Hugs and love to you and all of the fluff babies.

Marie, Felix, and Snowball


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Blessings to you Deb, and all you do for these little furbabies. I'm so glad to hear Miss Daisy is finally comfortable and getting some much-needed rest. I'll keep her in my prayers.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh.... Daisy is so blessed to have you in her life. Big hugs and healing thoughts ♥


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Poor little girl. I'm so glad she finally got some relief from the pain, Deb. I hope you're having a wonderful THanksgiving as I'm thankful for people like you.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

awwww that poor little dog. I'm so glad the vet found what was wrong and she's feeling better. This was really good to read on Thanksgiving, its the kind of things we all can be thankful for. 
Thanks Deb for all you do and Happy Thanksgiving to you and your gang.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Girlfriend, please give Miss Daisy some gentle hugs and kisses from us! Much love to you both!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie - I'm so sorry that Miss Daisy has been in so much pain but so thankful that you got her to the doctor and that she's getting meds that are helping and will get rest to further help her. On this Thanksgiving Day, I'm so thankful to have gotten to know you over the past two years and about the dedication and love you've given to these poor babies who have been dealt a cruel hand in life. If they could talk they'd tell you how grateful they are...but instead they will kiss you and give you their unconditional love. Better than words.:wub: Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so glad that she's feeling better, Deb. She's one lucky girl. And I'm very happy that she did give us another chance - she found the perfect person to do so.

Love and kisses to you and the gang.
xoxo


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm happy that Daisy is doing better, Deb. Thanks for updating. 
hugs


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Poor little girl, let's hope she's on her way to recovery. She's sure loved now...and she knows she is,I'm sure of it.
Hugs!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor baby...hope she continues to do well.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Deb -- thanks for the update on Miss Daisy. This brought tears to my eyes. She deserves all the love and comfort that I know you are providing.

After the month of meds and rest, will they need to do surgery? Please let us know if we can assit with Vet bills, etc.

Hugs to you, my dear friend. You truly are an angel.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Deb -- thanks for the update on Miss Daisy. This brought tears to my eyes. She deserves all the love and comfort that I know you are providing.
> 
> After the month of meds and rest, will they need to do surgery? Please let us know if we can assit with Vet bills, etc.
> 
> Hugs to you, my dear friend. You truly are an angel.


Why don't we just help? :tender: Deb is the one who never ever seems to ask for help. We all love Deb very much. And, of course, we love our Daisy, too. :wub::wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Deb, you're an angel, bless you for caring.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Maybe we can all do $10 each,there are a lot of members,even a small amount put in by many members adds up to a lot.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> Maybe we can all do $10 each,there are a lot of members,even a small amount put in by many members adds up to a lot.


Yes. That sounds good. If everyone can contribute a little bit ... it does add up.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Count me in.

Praying for you sweet Daisy. Love you Deb.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Me too


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Definitely count me in!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Me, three, or four. Whatever we're up to...count me in. :thumbsup:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

me TOO!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So how do we get money to Deb?


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> So how do we get money to Deb?


That's what I was wondering.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I do have her mailing address -- so maybe checks would be best -- if Deb would actually cash them.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Count me in too!!! Just let us know how to do it......What about Paypal????


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I would prefer Paypal but don't know if Deb has an account. Kerry probably knows.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Maybe we can do donations into a designated Pay Pal account if Deb doesn't have one....then that person can make sure Deb gets it,maybe in a Christmas card? Does anyone live close to Deb to do this?

If we do this ,maybe we can do a "Donations for Miss Daisy " thread? Hopefully many will see it and help. I can post it on Facebook too as many others will do too,I'm sure...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Maybe we can get in touch with Edie at AMA Rescue and use their Paypal Account and have the funds be used for Daisy. Don't know if that would be possible, but we can try -- or we could call the Vet's office that Deb uses and give them a credit card # and amount and they could use the funds towards Daisy's care.

I will email Edie in the morning to see about AMA. I also believe that she knows which Vet Deb uses.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> Maybe we can do donations into a designated Pay Pal account if Deb doesn't have one....then that person can make sure Deb gets it,maybe in a Christmas card? Does anyone live close to Deb to do this?
> 
> If we do this ,maybe we can do a "Donations for Miss Daisy " thread? Hopefully many will see it and help. I can post it on Facebook too as many others will do too,I'm sure...


I've been thinking the same as Michelle here. Is it possible to start a designated Pay Pal account if Deb doesn't have one? And/or as Michelle suggested ... and, if okay by Yung ... maybe we could start a thread specifically requesting donations for Daisy. That way more members might see and read the thread ... I mean as far as donating.

Deb, if you are reading our open thoughts here ... please give us any suggestions as to how it would best work out for you. We really do want to help as much as we can. We love you. :smootch::tender::heart: :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

If it's ok with Yung, we can use my paypal account. I promise to do whatever it takes to get a check from us to Deb.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This is truly against the SM Rules. Here is what is stated in the rules:

*Soliciting Charitable Donations: 

*Any time money is requested from SM’s membership for a charitable donation, approval must be obtained from the forum administrator. Any money collected for a charity must go directly in to the charity’s PayPal account and not to the individual spearheading the solicitation of donations. 

This is the main reason that I thought about asking Edie about AMA Rescue. Anyone that wants, could simply make an AMA Rescue donation with Miss Daisy's name on it. After all, I do believe that she was an AMA Rescue that was placed with Deb.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

She got a response from my email to Edie and here is what she said:

*Lynn, She is an AMA Rescue and we are paying the bills for all the vet care etc. It would be great to get donations. *

So really all you have to do is go to the AMA Rescue page and make a donation to AMA to help replenish their funds.

Great news.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry, I havent been following this link with all the Thanksgiving and now Christmas stuff going on.
Just to clarify, Daisy IS an AMA Rescue and we ARE paying all the vet bills, so Deb isnt having this financial burden to deal with. We do appreciate any donations for any of our rescues at any time
AMA has spent a small fortune on the Rescue dogs this year , so the funds are lower then they have been in many a year.
That being said, we are soon going to be 501c3 (any day now, just waiting oin the IRS to send our number), so hopefully we can enjoy the benefits that other Rescue have from this status. 
Thanks always for your support and caring of our special kids. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> She got a response from my email to Edie and here is what she said:
> 
> *Lynn, She is an AMA Rescue and we are paying the bills for all the vet care etc. It would be great to get donations. *
> 
> ...


Does the vet care pay for potty pads, food, and things such as laundry detergent to keep the fluffs beds, towels, and blankies clean? I know just for potty pads, alone ... this is an expense.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm hoping the 501(c)(3) number will come through soon. When it does, I plan to ask some family members to donate to the AMA rescue as Christmas presents to me. Something I won't have to exchange or return. :innocent:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Marie, You are correct we dont pay for those items and the cost does mount up. I use the washable pee pads and I think Deb does too, but still its a big expense.
I now had 7 Maltese in my home and do 3 loads of pee pads daily, so know it is a big chore and if you add up all the costs it is a good chuck every month. 
We pay for vet bills, medicine's and food that is special needs like the Science diet L/D, etc. .
Hope this answers your questions. Hugs,Edie


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Wow!! You ladies ROCK!! I haven't been on line, once again in San Fran.

Just for the record, I was NOT "soliciting charitable donations" for myself ~ :w00t:

I was simply giving an update on this special girl whom we all were cheering for. 

A lovely bed, and gifts, were donated from the get go, then taken away ~ LOL

Daisy is an AMA foster. Edie was lovely enough to take her in, when nobody wanted her. Thank you so much, Edie, and AMA. Daisy is thriving.

AMA's funds are low. Please donate, in Daisy's name, to AMA Rescue.

For the beautiful people who want to donate to AMA foster homes, you can contact myself, or Edie. I often post for help with pads, beds, toys, food, blankets, harnesses, leads, grooming tools, etc. I then distribute them to our fosters in need. Do not discard the foster homes, and the expenses they incur, if you might have a bed (too small for your dog) or a harness (too large). Yup, you bet!! Send them to a foster mom!!

Daisy is fine, and we are in need of nothing. AMA is in need of funds, and fosters are definately in need of pads, leads, help with grooming expenses, etc.


----------

